

Anyone from Alameda/Oakland Attending Startup School? - samstave

Looking for a car to ride-share to&#x2F;from Startup school this coming weekend. If you&#x27;re attending from alameda&#x2F;SF&#x2F;Oakland and are open to providing a lift, please contact me.<p>Thanks!
======
yoloswagins
Hey Sam, how do we get in touch?

~~~
samstave
Sam@sstave.com

